# Interesting Reading and Thank You RBD



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

After seeing Red Bird Dog's recommendations on the book 'Pukka's Promise' by Ted Kerasote, I've just finished reading the predecessor to that book, 'Merle's Door'. A wonderful book about the partnership between a man and his dog, interspersed with a huge amount of fascinating information on dogs collated from various pieces of research. I'm looking forward to moving onto 'Pukka's Promise' next, thanks RBD for the introduction to this fantastic read 

Separately, I was also reading this article I saw posted on one of my UK forums, which I found very interesting. Lots of differing views on these subjects I know but I thought it may be helpful to some 

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/dominance_statement.pdf


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, "Merle's Door" is a terrific book, and I also have RBD to thank for that recommendation!! 

That is an interesting article that you posted, BrodyMum. Thanks! The key points listed at the bottom of page 1 really say it all. I couldn't agree more. 
;D ;D ;D


----------



## BrodyMum (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad you liked it 

Here is a picture of Brody catching the Scottish sunrise yesterday and getting a chance to run free


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks BrodyMum and I am glad you enjoyed Merle's Door. Along with mswhipple, you two are among just a few that have taken that recommendation. I guess with all the "dog books" out there one sounds much like another. The story was good but the research and information about the character of canines and man's relationship to this unique creature is done extremely well in both Merle's Door and Pukka's Promise.

Hope others take up your recommendation and enjoy a couple great reads.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/you-need-dog-merle.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-vizsla-finds-scents.html

RBD


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got Pukka's Promise yesterday! Looking forward to a good read! Thank you RBD!


----------

